# Puppy and Orijen 6 fish



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

I have a new puppy. He's currently on beef pro in the morning and lunch and he's having raw meat during the evening. He's doing quite well on it, he's leaned up since he arrived and gained some muscle. He doesn't like to play much so I just walk him up and down the stair and let him jump up cus he is very food driven. Here's some pics of him.

When he arrived:









Recent:

















Now i don't like fat dogs. So i like him lean and more athletic than fat. Right now I'm getting a huge huge deal on acana and orijen products, the distributor in the Philippines is a friend of mine and he's selling those damaged from the shipment for a low price of $33 per sack of 13.6kg. Usually it sells for around $45.50 for acana products and as high as for orijen 6 fish. Some sacks are damaged only on the outer plastic covering, the sack is intact and not damaged. Now my question is, would orijen be a good dog food considering the diet he is in now? Thanks

And here's some updates on my adult male


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Orijen is a great food!  your new pup is adorable. I wouldn't worry about keeping him lean now, puppies should have some fat one them. Once his shots are all done short walks for socialization should be perfect. Jumping and too much running can hurt a growing pups ligaments, tendons, etc. 

Nice to see an update of your boy! He looks great!


----------



## Babelicious (Jan 23, 2014)

They are both nice dogs, so funny to see they both have one white feet on the same side :roll:


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Orijen is a great food!  your new pup is adorable. I wouldn't worry about keeping him lean now, puppies should have some fat one them. Once his shots are all done short walks for socialization should be perfect. Jumping and too much running can hurt a growing pups ligaments, tendons, etc.
> 
> Nice to see an update of your boy! He looks great!





Babelicious said:


> They are both nice dogs, so funny to see they both have one white feet on the same side :roll:


Yeah I don't over exercise him, just once a day I walk him down and up 5 floors, our stairs are not the steep ones so maybe around 6.5" per step, and let him jump up while i hold my hand above his head just to get him to be active, he's one lazy ass dog, so I am trying to get his drive up, he's the complete opposite of the blue one, that one's a home wrecker, chews on whatever he sees and chases everything he can.

Now that the pup is on Orijen, should I still feed him the usual dog food for morning and lunch then raw at night? Or go all Orijen, I can stock on a few sacks since it's so damn cheap, although I was afraid at first that the damage to the sack might cause the dog food to be damaged, i opened it and checked and it seems pretty ok, hard and crispy. Haha

Regarding getting him too lean, that is not my intention for now, just don't want him to be overweight, as you can see in the first pic, that's on the day I got him, his front leg can't be straightened, maybe because he's too heavy or lacks exercise, but now he's doing well with his weight. 

Also, yes they both have the same white patches on all 4 legs. 
I didn't expect the blue one to get a head that huge though, considering his head was pretty tiny before.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

He looks great, and I too dont keep my pups "obese" either but keep them healthy and still looking like pups. 

I personally wouldnt be mixing raw and kibble, but have in the same day as well with no issues. Why not go full raw? Even though Orijen is a great kibble. If you dont want to go full raw, maybe stop the raw meats in the evening and offer him some beef ribs as a chew treat throughout the day to keep him busy so he learns to chew appropriate things vs everything else.


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

pookie! said:


> He looks great, and I too dont keep my pups "obese" either but keep them healthy and still looking like pups.
> 
> I personally wouldnt be mixing raw and kibble, but have in the same day as well with no issues. Why not go full raw? Even though Orijen is a great kibble. If you dont want to go full raw, maybe stop the raw meats in the evening and offer him some beef ribs as a chew treat throughout the day to keep him busy so he learns to chew appropriate things vs everything else.


I don't go full raw because of a lot of reasons but mainly because it's quite expensive to go full raw and have a complete diet since he's still a pup. Though what I feed him right now is meat sawdust, it's the meat coming from the slicers, the shreddings. It's nice on the coat, my adult male is fully on raw and he's doing quite well, coat is nice and shiny and his muscles are thick but he is lean. Also, the brindle pup doesn't bite and chew, I was referring to the blue one when he was a pup.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Not really? Only reason I havnt started the 5 pups here on full raw is freezer space lol, I only have enough room in my fridge freezer for the two adult dogs to eat raw. 

Feeding a pup raw isnt real different than feeding an adult raw, more red meats and just a bigger portion honestly, but its your choice. I am currently feeding the pups here Victor brand, just switched them from TOTW PS and am liking it much better. Stick with what works, Id just feed him some good raw bones like beef/pork ribs and give him something to gnaw on


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

pookie! said:


> Not really? Only reason I havnt started the 5 pups here on full raw is freezer space lol, I only have enough room in my fridge freezer for the two adult dogs to eat raw.
> 
> Feeding a pup raw isnt real different than feeding an adult raw, more red meats and just a bigger portion honestly, but its your choice. I am currently feeding the pups here Victor brand, just switched them from TOTW PS and am liking it much better. Stick with what works, Id just feed him some good raw bones like beef/pork ribs and give him something to gnaw on


I should mention that raw sawdust is like $1 per kg so it's really cheap but it's clean meat with some fine fine bones and fats. I'll have to assess him now on Orijen if he does well on it. I got he six fish.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

I have heard good and bad about dogs on Orijen, some cant handle the kibble and stay soft in their stools, but if it works, why the heck not lol especially if you can afford it


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

pookie! said:


> I have heard good and bad about dogs on Orijen, some cant handle the kibble and stay soft in their stools, but if it works, why the heck not lol especially if you can afford it


Yeah, well it's pretty cheap considering it's $33 per sack instead of the retail price of $73.  I'll get back on this thread in a few days regarding how he does on orijen. I'm still not full orijen since I mixed it with his current dog food(although I never did this on my other dog, I just switch him to whatever other dog food and he never gets an upset stomach), but whatever.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

winwin said:


> Yeah, well it's pretty cheap considering it's $33 per sack instead of the retail price of $73.  I'll get back on this thread in a few days regarding how he does on orijen. I'm still not full orijen since I mixed it with his current dog food(although I never did this on my other dog, I just switch him to whatever other dog food and he never gets an upset stomach), but whatever.


Always do a half and half mix when transitioning a dog's food and add a little canned pumpkin to help with stools. Pumpkin loosens stools if hard and firms them up if loose.

I personally feed a mixture of foods, Orijen being one if them, and raw. Orijen is #1 on the 5 foods i recommend.

Whatever works for your dog good luck

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Always do a half and half mix when transitioning a dog's food and add a little canned pumpkin to help with stools. Pumpkin loosens stools if hard and firms them up if loose.
> 
> I personally feed a mixture of foods, Orijen being one if them, and raw. Orijen is #1 on the 5 foods i recommend.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm giving half and half right now. Before I just jump to whatever I change him to. But that was for the blue pup, his stomach never gets upset with anything he eats, I'm not sure enough about this 1 yet so I'll play safe. 

Thanks!


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

Another shot of the pup, he thinks he's a pointer. Haha This was a few weeks ago.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

winwin said:


> Yeah, well it's pretty cheap considering it's $33 per sack instead of the retail price of $73.  I'll get back on this thread in a few days regarding how he does on orijen. I'm still not full orijen since I mixed it with his current dog food(although I never did this on my other dog, I just switch him to whatever other dog food and he never gets an upset stomach), but whatever.


Yea lol 33$ is NOT bad at all


----------

